# youtube crane accident.. no decking under outriggers



## murphy4trees

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V0-C8j3igI

Once again it is clear... you gotta put some serious decking under the outriggers even when the ground looks solid...

Hope this can serve as a lesson at someone elses expense.. Cut the house in half.. looks like a local phone # for the company... I wouldn;t be boasting about that job if I were them..


----------



## oldirty

murphy4trees said:


> Once again it is clear... you gotta put some serious decking under the outriggers even when the ground looks solid...
> .



isnt that crane operating 101?


taking shortcuts because you are being lazy leads to 2 other cranes showing to pick the other back up. lol


----------



## Slvrmple72

Outrigger pads? We don't need no stinkin outrigger pads! Outrigger pads are for wimps! This baby is rock solid, what do we need outrigger pads for? Hey man! Its not my job to get out the outrigger pads this time! I did it at the Roger's job! You want them so bad you can get out and do it yourself! The list goes on and on...



Got Outrigger Pads! Funny side story while we are talking about pads. Christmas Eve 2006 went into Wally World to look at the LMS and at the end of a 75 person line is this girl with a box of.... you guessed it! LOL, I am thinking her expression could be the anti-venom for cute puppies! Pads!


----------



## booboo

Just as a side note...doesn't ANYONE wear PPE anymore?!

I guess not...

:censored:


----------



## squad143

Feel bad for the homeowners.


----------



## TreeTopKid

booboo said:


> Just as a side note...doesn't ANYONE wear PPE anymore?!
> 
> I guess not...
> 
> :censored:



Right! Didn't I spy Asp----h trucks at the beginning of the video?


----------



## Mike Van

Do you think they finished the tree or called it a day?


----------



## carvinmark

Oh boy! Somebody got in trouble over that one.


----------



## treemandan

Yeah, you really have to watch. We stuck the outrigger down at this one job, it touched the aspalt and kept going. It opened up a sinkhole you could fit a car in.
Sometimes I think sonar should be used to set them cranes up, you really don't know if its hollow under there do ya? I didn't think so.
I am glad this accident turned out so well.


----------



## Urbicide

A crane operator took off a good portion of Jerry Beranek's foot with an outrigger.


----------



## rmihalek

From the position of the sling on the tree, it looks like they tried to pick the entire stem on the last go.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK

booboo said:


> Just as a side note...doesn't ANYONE wear PPE anymore?!
> 
> I guess not... THIS IS WHY W.C. & LIABILITY INS. is so costly.
> 
> OSHA should be all over them. The beginning "Climber" free climbing. Poor rigging, hooking slings improperly & causing massive stress on crane boom. WINDY CONDITIONS. Picks tipping upside down, causing excessive loads on crane-boom & outriggers. I can't tell from the video but my take is to much down angle on the boom ( improper use of load-chart). Next, to much weight on the pick for the angle & extention ( no consult to load-chart). Next "Groundies" no PPE by the landing zone & semi-trailer. one dude w/ hard-hat. "Groundie" having chiansaw w/ no chaps or other PPE. * A good thing no one was riding the hook.*
> 
> The Company attempt to right the tipped crane unit. Good smooth job, but where's their PPE. About 10 people working without.
> The Crane Co. Employees ( no PPE on the "Signal-man" or anyone else.)
> One fellow walked by, wearing a hard-hat, no eye protection.
> 
> The tree company must have shown 10-15 OSHA violations in the video. They should be investigated, heavily fined & shut-down as UN-INSURABLE.
> 
> The crane co. also displays numerous OSHA violations thru disreguard for PPE.
> They should also be investigated & fined


----------



## Treetom

Haste makes waste. Make two cuts on the trunk. How much longer could it take, 5-7 minutes.


----------



## Dadatwins

OLD CHIPMONK said:


> booboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as a side note...doesn't ANYONE wear PPE anymore?!
> 
> I guess not... THIS IS WHY W.C. & LIABILITY INS. is so costly.
> 
> OSHA should be all over them. The beginning "Climber" free climbing. Poor rigging, hooking slings improperly & causing massive stress on crane boom. WINDY CONDITIONS. Picks tipping upside down, causing excessive loads on crane-boom & outriggers. I can't tell from the video but my take is to much down angle on the boom ( improper use of load-chart). Next, to much weight on the pick for the angle & extention ( no consult to load-chart). Next "Groundies" no PPE by the landing zone & semi-trailer. one dude w/ hard-hat. "Groundie" having chiansaw w/ no chaps or other PPE. * A good thing no one was riding the hook.*
> 
> The Company attempt to right the tipped crane unit. Good smooth job, but where's their PPE. About 10 people working without.
> The Crane Co. Employees ( no PPE on the "Signal-man" or anyone else.)
> One fellow walked by, wearing a hard-hat, no eye protection.
> 
> The tree company must have shown 10-15 OSHA violations in the video. They should be investigated, heavily fined & shut-down as UN-INSURABLE.
> 
> The crane co. also displays numerous OSHA violations thru disreguard for PPE.
> They should also be investigated & fined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> At 5k per hard hat they were over 10k in hard hat fines alone. Unfortunatly OSHA does not respond to youtube videos. I wonder if they will be checked out. Anyone know if the company still around?
Click to expand...


----------



## booboo

Dadatwins said:


> OLD CHIPMONK said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> At 5k per hard hat they were over 10k in hard hat fines alone. Unfortunatly OSHA does not respond to youtube videos. I wonder if they will be checked out. Anyone know if the company still around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it, I guess...
> 
> PPE is so basic that I can't fathom not getting out of the truck and putting on a hard hat, even for the walk through to see the job site.
> 
> My crane experience is minimal but even I can see some of the problems mentioned, bad angles, bad slinging and rigging. Between trying to make too big a pick and having loads flip, I can't imagine being anywhere near that job. This is such a tough business anyway and there are so many out there making the legit guys look bad by making us all look bad together. Just sort of PO'ed this morning...
> 
> :censored:
Click to expand...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

[youtube_browser]HRILH4mNjIo[/youtube_browser]

Look how the rigging is set, and they did not think it was comming?


----------



## murphy4trees

JPS,
That shot remonds me of the first crane job I ever saw....
I was just a kid on a summer job doing trees... maybe 1-2 months experience..
The climber choked a big maple top well below the center of gravity and made the cut just below the main crotch, probably about 45-50' with another 35-40' of top... each lead was probably 20" diameter..

When he made the cut, the piece flipped of course with both sides of the top coming downon either side of him, like a big wishbone.. He only had a couple feet clearance on either side from big wood slamming him into the trunk... If that had happenned, his chances of survival would have been nil...

Hopefully we can learn from others mistakes... and pray God, our mistakes can be lessons learned at minimal cost...

Daniel


----------



## bendtrees

Got no sound on my computer right now, so I may be missing something. But,...
Doesn't it look like the pads under the "rescue" crane are insufficient? They don't appear to increase the surface area of the outrigger "feet" by very much?


----------



## oldirty

John Paul Sanborn said:


> [youtube_browser]HRILH4mNjIo[/youtube_browser]
> 
> Look how the rigging is set, and they did not think it was comming?





ya....ive been looking at this vid on youtube for quite some time. 

the word wow comes to mind everytime i see it.

he mustve thought "sweet" when he ducked the butt swing and then heard the thud when it hit the next leader. only to think "oh chit" when she started to flip as the brush came at him.

i wonder what the CO was thinking as he watched his boom bend like he just landed a phat large mouth on the ugly stick. 

perhaps "oh chit"?

sometimes it doesnt make all that much sense to go as big as you can. lol


----------



## joesawer

treemandan said:


> Yeah, you really have to watch. We stuck the outrigger down at this one job, it touched the aspalt and kept going. It opened up a sinkhole you could fit a car in.
> Sometimes I think sonar should be used to set them cranes up, you really don't know if its hollow under there do ya? I didn't think so.
> I am glad this accident turned out so well.







I have seen two cranes turned over because they where set up on voids they couldn't see. 
The first was a small crane cleaning up hurricane trees in the Carolinia's in 96 or 97. The last I saw of it, it was still in the septic tank.
The other was in Blue Jay CA in 04, it was a 70 ton crane set up on loose fill with layers of pine straw and duff covered with sandy soil. When it turned over the jib boom was being used and it was fully extended. The soil under the outrigger settled and, according to the experts, when the crane tipped more than 3 degrees just the weight of the boom would have pulled it over.
The boom knocked over a co-dominant ceder. The ceder fell across the middle of a house, cutting it in two.


----------



## Labman

bendtrees said:


> Got no sound on my computer right now, so I may be missing something. But,...
> Doesn't it look like the pads under the "rescue" crane are insufficient? They don't appear to increase the surface area of the outrigger "feet" by very much?



I noticed that too.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK

Over the years I've developed a hard-head, but I still wear a hard-hat. Safety is accomplished & you might get home that night "alive & well"opcorn:


----------



## Locoweed

The grammar and spelling skills shown in the video were about right with the rest of the professional skills in the video.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK

We can all learn by watching their video. Mistakes give us all a chance to learn. The end result of "Safety Violations" costs us dearly. Owners, employees , their families & business suffer thru the acts of a few. They did seem to have decent equipment. Let's face it, safety should be a priority & not mandated. I love making it home in one piece.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

That's why they call it dope.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

oldirty said:


> sometimes it doesnt make all that much sense to go as big as you can. lol



I would say never. Technically every lift we make is a "critical lift" and should be a fraction of the max loading for position and extension. I cannot remember if it is 30% or 10% or whatnot.

Other factors are handling on the ground. They have to be able to manuver it so that they can process it efficiently. I've told of the time the climber did an 8000# pic, just because he could and ruined my yarding plan. 

:censored: prima donna punks


----------



## loghog

*crane accident*

old chipmonk you are right on all of the safety violations.there is one other thing to notice the right front outrigger was not fully extended and that was the first to sink.i am a certified crane operator and one thing you never do is set up a crane like that with out all the outriggers fully extended unless the laws there are not the same as in virginia


----------

